# Looking for rental / lease to work for Uber and etc in NNJ



## Nikolay (May 14, 2015)

Please, suggest a place other than: 1. regular auto dealers (they wanna see the pay stubs, which at the moment i dont have, thats why i need a car to actually start getting them lol), 2. Uber financing program. I am unable to pay $1500 / month and in the end not even own a car, no matter how much i love uber, this is bullshit deal. 
I searched on UberNYCMarket Place and Hyrecar. but unfortunately, Hyrecar dont have any cars available in NJ...


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Northern NJ is infested with Uber cars. You will put yourself in some bad debt doing Uber, unless you're happy with 10 dollars an hour BEFORE expenses.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Nikolay said:


> Please, suggest a place other than: 1. regular auto dealers (they wanna see the pay stubs, which at the moment i dont have, thats why i need a car to actually start getting them lol), 2. Uber financing program. I am unable to pay $1500 / month and in the end not even own a car, no matter how much i love uber, this is bullshit deal.
> I searched on UberNYCMarket Place and Hyrecar. but unfortunately, Hyrecar dont have any cars available in NJ...


Tread carefully. No matter how much you love Uber....... you haven't done it yet. Be patient, let Uber come to you ad by that I mean don't bust your balls or bank to make it happen. You may claim to love Uber....... they are the ones pushing to make that financing through Sntander happen.

Purchasing a car for the sole purpose of driving Uber isn't even thought to be a wise move by even the most enthusiastic of Uber shills (Brian Cole on Youtube for example).

NJ is a pretty damned contentious place to be an Uber driver currently, plus the added complication of going in and out of NYC.

Have you ever had a realtor tell you not to buy a house because you love it? Buy a house using your head and not your heart. The same thing applies here. You probably know far less about Uber than you think. You may love what they promise. The two are not the same. That doesn't mean Uber driving isn't worth your time........ but if you don't seem to be in a place where you can easily afford to get ahold of a suitable car, or you don't already own one - be very cautious. If you are only purchasing for rideshare - don't.


----------



## Nikolay (May 14, 2015)

Thanks for your help I actually worked for Uber from 2013 to 2014, and know that business. It's just that I was dumb enough to sell my car last year, and didn't take care of my credit...


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Nikolay said:


> Thanks for your help I actually worked for Uber from 2013 to 2014, and know that business. It's just that I was dumb enough to sell my car last year, and didn't take care of my credit...


Worked for Uber???? You mean you drove rideshare right? You weren't a CSR or cleaned the windows providing God's View?

If your credit is shit, don't get a loan to drive Uber....... North Jersey is a very volatile place right now with respect to rideshare from what I can gather. Legislation is coming through. Uber opened an office in Hoboken, Uber can't operate in Hoboken...... Seems like a big pissing match. Don't get your effort to return you credit to its former glory enmeshed in that battle.

If you can find some sort of Uber appropriate vehicle and pay for it outright, that might be safer. You would know better than I if selling your car was dumb, It may not have been dumb. It could have taken real balls to make that sacrifice, and might end up saving you a ton of grief by not ridesharing. Who knows?

It is now a couple years later since you (I assume) drove, look around the forum, you may find it is much tougher now for various reasons.

For now sir........ I hope you simply find a car. Would you be looking for a car if you weren't going to work for Travis? If so........ I hope you find a dandy for a deal.


----------



## Nikolay (May 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Worked for Uber???? You mean you drove rideshare right? You weren't a CSR or cleaned the windows providing God's View?
> 
> If your credit is shit, don't get a loan to drive Uber....... North Jersey is a very volatile place right now with respect to rideshare from what I can gather. Legislation is coming through. Uber opened an office in Hoboken, Uber can't operate in Hoboken...... Seems like a big pissing match. Don't get your effort to return you credit to its former glory enmeshed in that battle.
> 
> ...


Ok, finally I'm buying my own car - hell with rentals! It's going to be a new one, so I can provide the best possible service thanks for replying


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

This scenario reminds me of a Discovery Channel wild life show. You know, when a STUBBORN young animal wants to drink from that river that no other animal approaches.... Then the 20ft crocodile grabs it by its head and drags it into the river. 

Nik = stubborn animal 
Croc= Uber
Other Animals= UP Forum...


----------



## Adrej2015 (May 29, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> This scenario reminds me of a Discovery Channel wild life show. You know, when a STUBBORN young animal wants to drink from that river that no other animal approaches.... Then the 20ft crocodile grabs it by its head and drags it into the river.
> 
> Nik = stubborn animal
> Croc= Uber
> Other Animals= UP Forum...


You so negative , i drive in NJ i financed a car with uber i make my payments and i make money , its not that bad how you put it , you have to drive smart , and be positive , good luck everyone , yes we need more money more benefits but that you have to fight for it !!?this forum is for us to help each other not be just no i said no , you got to explain that: when you finance a car you have to drive nomatter what !!
At least 35 hours a week and you break even
If you finance you have to take driving with uber like a regular job !!! Thats all show numbers not talking about you cant drive in NJ even if they regulate it you got to go through the process and here you go driving again


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Negative? Nooooo... A realist. You wrote Uber and FT job in the same sentence and that's a joke. You're based in Manhattan with a whole different set of rules. How about this. You go back to your side of the tunnel and take the rest of the NY TLC drivers out of NJ, so the drivers HERE can make some decent money again.


----------



## Adrej2015 (May 29, 2015)

I told you negative , and disrespectful, we are in free country , i can go anywhere , this is united states , it mean united , do you understand that part , go out there and work hard , hate wont take you no where !! I answer your post i didnt check where are you from or where you come from , you full of negativity and hate have nice day


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

And here in the United States, we have something called Freedom of Speech. You know what that means? You're a NY TLC driver taking NJ rides from NJ Uber drivers. You crowd our streets minimizing surges for us and we can't even do pickups in NY. I have no respect for any of you.


----------



## Adrej2015 (May 29, 2015)

You can talk the whole day using freedom of speech !! But that dont tak away from you that you are a hater , by the way i am working in NJ ,I know you dont have respect even for your self , i am not expecting that from you , just make your $5 rides and keep your composer other wise you get rated bad from hoboken riders hehehhe , go to work and just chut up if you dont have something nice to say !!
By the way i know more than you in freedoms and if you dont like me here in the us , you dont have to put your foot on the breaks if you know what i mean , now get out here and go to work and shut the hell up you an arrogant and think you know it all negative fart


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Written like a TRUE Uber ass licking know it all. ..


----------



## Adrej2015 (May 29, 2015)

If you hate Uber why you use them at all hypocrite!!
You ravatar label you as the same person i believe!!
Good luck to you


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Adrej2015 said:


> If you hate Uber why you use them at all hypocrite!!
> You ravatar label you as the same person i believe!!
> Good luck to you


You wrote it correctly. .. I *USE* THEM. I don't work for Uber. There's a difference.


----------



## matzmyname31 (Aug 6, 2015)

Adrej2015 said:


> You so negative , i drive in NJ i financed a car with uber i make my payments and i make money , its not that bad how you put it , you have to drive smart , and be positive , good luck everyone , yes we need more money more benefits but that you have to fight for it !!?this forum is for us to help each other not be just no i said no , you got to explain that: when you finance a car you have to drive nomatter what !!
> At least 35 hours a week and you break even
> If you finance you have to take driving with uber like a regular job !!! Thats all show numbers not talking about you cant drive in NJ even if they regulate it you got to go through the process and here you go driving again


How can you rent with limousine plates ?


----------

